# Rogue One: Reshoots nötig - UPDATE: 40% des Films müssen neu gedreht werden



## MatthiasBrueckle (4. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rogue One: Reshoots nötig - UPDATE: 40% des Films müssen neu gedreht werden* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rogue One: Reshoots nötig - UPDATE: 40% des Films müssen neu gedreht werden


----------



## Domme89 (4. Juni 2016)

Nicht so schlimm wie von MSW berichtet:
http://www.starwars-union.de/nachrichten/17072/Rogue-One-Das-bringen-die-Neudrehs/

Alles locker easy!


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (4. Juni 2016)

"Die üblichen Verdächtigen" halte ich allerdings auch für maßlos überbewertet. Um, zugegeben, eine "witzige" Idee, wird ein ganzer, an den Haaren herbeigezogener Film konstruiert. Vielleicht der falsche Regisseur für das SW-Genre.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2016)

Hmm... Das wird ziemlich eng mit dem Release-Termin wenn fast der halbe Film durch neues Materal ersetzt werden muss.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Juni 2016)

McQuarrie hat das Gerücht längst dementiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MatthiasBrueckle (6. Juni 2016)

Korrekt, er wird nicht vor Ort sein. Die entsprechende Passage haben wir entfernt.

Danke für den Hinweis,
Matthias


----------



## Worrel (6. Juni 2016)

Was wäre denn schlimm an einem düstereren SW Film und damit letztendlich mehr Abwechslung?

Wenn ich mir zB die Marvel Universe Filme anschaue, finde ich es auch gut, daß da mal ein WW2 Szenario, mal nordische Göttermythen, mal deutlich mehr Fiction, mal deutlich mehr Science, mal ernstere und mal fast schon Comedyfilme bei rauskommen. Wenn das alles nur _Avengers 1, 2, 3, ... _ Action Feuerwerke wäre und immer nach demselben Muster ablaufen würden, wäre das auch schon längst langweilig geworden.


----------



## xNomAnorx (6. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was wäre denn schlimm an einem düstereren SW Film...



Das ist eigentlich genau das was ich mir von dem Film erwarte.
Man folgt ja diesmal keinen Jedis und keinen übermächtigen Macht-sensitiven Kriegern. Sondern eben Soldaten. Ich hoffe, dass Rogue One mehr Richtung Kriegsfilm geht und eben auch die dreckigen Seiten zeigt. 
Angeblich sollen ja auch Szenen mit Darth Vader vorkommen, die deutlich brutaler und dunkler sein sollen, als alles was man bisher so gesehen hat. Der Trailer hat genau die Stimmung rüber gebracht, die ich mir von dem ganzen Film erhoffe


----------

